# Bootsangeln Warnemünde



## fwteufelchen (6. September 2009)

Hilfe, wir fahren am 03./04.10.09 mit 9 Mann zum Angeln nach Warnemünde. Leider haben wir am 03. keinen Kutterplatz mehr ergattern können. (Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft halt das Leben).
Jetzt haben wir uns ein Boot gemietet und wollen unser Glück selbst versuchen.
Hat hier vielleicht jemand freundlicherweise ein paar Tips in welcher Gegend vor Warnemünde wir ein paar Dorsche oder Plattfische finden könnten? :l


----------



## fwteufelchen (20. September 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln Warnemünde*

Ganz schön traurig das hier niemand einen Tipp hat. Oder gibts es gar keine Fische mehr? :c


----------



## HD4ever (20. September 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln Warnemünde*

ich habe leider auch keinen .... 
Fische gibts da sicherlich - aber wie überall muß man halt suchen
Seekarte studieren und nen paar Ecken raussuchen - läuft in den tieferen Regionen nix, dann halt mal ins Flachwasser.
grade mit nem Kleinboot kann man mal Regionen unter 10m ansteuern wo normal keine Kutter sich rumtreiben - im Gegensatz zu den Dorschen :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. September 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln Warnemünde*

Also nen Tipp kann ich dir auch nicht geben aber vielleicht fragst du hier mal nach. Dort wird die eventuell geholfen.


----------



## dorschfinder (20. September 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln Warnemünde*

Moin, moin
wenn du raus kommst, dann fahre hoch zur Ansteuerung, hängt von ab was für ein Boot ihr habt. Sonst fahrt Richtung Graal Müritz auf 5-8m da geht auch immer was. Spülfeld ist auch nicht schlecht. 
dorschfinder


----------



## beschu (21. September 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln Warnemünde*

besorgt euch ne seekarte vom rostocker seegebiet.dann die gegend um die alte Schüttstelle,oder die Fahrt hoch bisTP1-2,rechts davon auf den Stromkabeln(12-15m tiefe),südseite neue Schütt(13-14m tiefe)......,ansonsten Ausschau nach anderen kleinen oder grossen booten halten#6(gilt alles nur bei gutem Wetter!),oder nach westen richtung gehege...wqenn ihr euch nich auskennt hier,haltet nach anderen booten ausschau gruss beschu|wavey:


----------



## analoge2002 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln Warnemünde*

Wo bekommt man so eine Seekarte her?
Fahren nämlich auch am Samstag von dort los!


----------



## analoge2002 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln Warnemünde*

Welche Pilker verwendet man da am besten oder sind Naturköder besser?


----------



## Squirrelina (23. September 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln Warnemünde*



fwteufelchen schrieb:


> Ganz schön traurig das hier niemand einen Tipp hat. Oder gibts es gar keine Fische mehr? :c


 

wo habt ihr euch das boot gemietet wenn man fragen darf dort am alten strom????


----------



## analoge2002 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln Warnemünde*

Ja genau!
Schlecht oder was?
Kutter sind ja alle besetzt


----------



## Squirrelina (23. September 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln Warnemünde*



analoge2002 schrieb:


> Ja genau!
> Schlecht oder was?
> Kutter sind ja alle besetzt


 
wir haben dort im frühjahr zum heringsangeln boot gemietet:v

also kamen an hatte er unser boot schon weg gegeben mit 5ps motor!!!
also bekamen wir ein größeres mit 25ps sogar noch echolot dazu(was gar nicht einzuschalten ging!!!)
der tank wurde uns gezeigt war voll gas geben war fast unmöglich da hebel verbogen....beleuchtung wurde uns gesagt ist wichtiog bei kontrollen muss vorhanden sein-waren aber ab die leuchten da kaputtgefahren an der brücke:v

weiterhin hatte kumpel nur binnenführerschein-also wurden wir bis zum binnengebiet geschleppt von denen-dann sind wir zum warnowtunnel selbst gefahren gemächlich da nicht mehr ging wegen den hebel....schneller wären wir mit dem 5pser auch nicht gewesen.....am warnowtunnel hingestellt geangelt und dann zurück gefahren.....wunder als wir beim bootsverleih ankamen-angeblich 15l sprit verfahren waren auch raus ausm tank!!!!|bigeyesnochmals 30euro draufbezahlen udn den kutter auch noch zu seinem preis und nicht zu dem was eigentlich das 5ps boot gekostet hätte!!!!!weiß nicht ob der benzinschlauch kaputt war aber wenn da 15l weg gegangen sind denn brauchen die fürn ne fahrt auf die ostsee ein beiboot wassprit bei hat!!!einmal udn nie wieder!!!:v


----------



## beschu (23. September 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln Warnemünde*



analoge2002 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man so eine Seekarte her?
> Fahren nämlich auch am Samstag von dort los!


eventuell bei Yacht-Navigator?oder bei Seglerzubehör?#ceinfach mal suchen,ist auf jeden Fall einfacher als ohne Karte.oder einfach dahin,wo die anderen Boote sind|supergrigruss beschu#h


----------

